# Scott Kennel VS priefert



## kistler21 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just wondered what some opinions are on the two. I am thinking about a Scott above ground kennel. What would be the benefits vs downsides compared to like a priefert or options plus


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Mason kennels are the best. I've had mine 12+ plus year without any sign of rust or damage.

Tom


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I ordered a priefert and when I went today to pick it up....it was rusted on the bottom,and the powder coating was peeling off,hinges were bent..........I will continue to fab my own out of aluminum.


----------



## kistler21 (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone dislike the scott above ground and why


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Preifert is good but like Jay pointed out, watch the ones you get. Either made bad or treated bad in transit, some are compromised. I've got some I've had here on coast for about years and are in good shape.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've got two of the Scott pens. They are a little small for Labs, etc, but OK for my Brittany, and they also work well for older, weaned puppies in spring/summer/fall weather, when I want them outside for part of the day. I think they're more of a pointing dog thing than a retriever thing. My main use for them is for when I get a "fecal artist" in for training....it's a lot easier to clean up.


----------



## Bob Region (Mar 2, 2003)

Priefert kennels do not hold up at all. They rust in the wire joints up where dogs don't even rub or pee. The piping also rusts out because of poor powder coating process or cheap metal, take your pick. I have eleven of them and when they were four years old they looked like they had been severely abused and they had not. They had been kept clean and were under roof. Should have stayed with galvanised kennels from a reputable company such as Mason.


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

I picked my kennel up at Menards 6 years no problems, I made the kennel from plans I bought online. www.ashcustomwood.com/dog/house/plans/index.cfm


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Bob Region said:


> Priefert kennels do not hold up at all. They rust in the wire joints up where dogs don't even rub or pee. The piping also rusts out because of poor powder coating process or cheap metal, take your pick. I have eleven of them and when they were four years old they looked like they had been severely abused and they had not. They had been kept clean and were under roof. Should have stayed with galvanised kennels from a reputable company such as Mason.


That's funny-It's just like trucks or 4 wheelers or whatever.........it all depends on your experiences. I have Prieferts and they have all been great. Mine are 7 years old now and all's well. They are under roof now but have been exposed to elements for most of their life.

I also like Ford trucks, Honda 4wheelers and black dogs. hehe

Troy


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Troy Williams said:


> That's funny-It's just like trucks or 4 wheelers or whatever.........it all depends on your experiences. I have Prieferts and they have all been great. Mine are 7 years old now and all's well. They are under roof now but have been exposed to elements for most of their life.
> 
> I also like Ford trucks, Honda 4wheelers and black dogs. hehe
> 
> Troy



Troy,
I'm with you. We have 9 Priefert Kennels and they all are in great shape.

Marty


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

i am mixed about the prefierts I have 1 buddy w 4 no rust look brand new and i know they are 7yrs old the other buddy has 12 and they look like crap and both sets are covered, washed down dailey, i don't know what iam going to do when i build my new set up


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

I've had my priefert going on 3 years and my friend has his for 4+ years. No problems w/ either. I did buy some matching Krylon spray paint and hit whatever spots looked like they had chipped powdercoating. 
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...4838775082/a=116703739_116703739/t_=116703739


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I have 2 Priefert kennels 8 years old look new out in open through 100+ temps and Monsoons every summer.


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

priefert 5x10 that has never shown any wear yet. 2yrs only so... but its heavy duty and expensive. but i am happy with mine. i was lucky enough to have a feed store order it for me and have it drop shipped by 18wheeler. saved me a ton on shipping.


----------

